# أجهزة قياس نسبة السكر في الدم



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما يستطيع مرضى السكري متابعة أنفسهم باستعمال أجهزة التحليل المنزلي فان ذلك يؤدي بهم إلى البقاء بصحة جيدة مدة أطول . مرضى السكري عادة مايستخدمون نوعين من أجهزة التحليل, فإما أن يستعملوا جهاز قياس نسبة السكر أو الاختبارات الأخرى لتحليل السكري.إن أجهزة قياس نسبة السكر في الدم تساعد المرضى على متابعة نسب السكر لديهم في أي مكان يتواجدون فيه. أما القياسات الأخرى فإنها أكثر تعقيدا ولا تتم عادة إلا في المختبرات .
هل اختيار جهاز تحليل سكر الدم المناسب لك مهمة سهلة؟
لكي تتمكن من اختيار جهاز سكر الدم المناسب لك لابد أولاً من الأخذ في الاعتبار بعض النقاط الهامة الآتية : 

_هل من السهل عليك قراءة الأرقام التي على شاشة الجهاز ؟ 
هل بالإمكان وضع عينة الدم على الشريط بسهولة ؟ 
هل يعطيك الجهاز نتيجة التحليل بالسرعة المناسبة لك ؟ 
هل يحتاج الجهاز إلى التنظيف بعد كل تحليل ؟ 
هل يحتاج لذاكرة إليكترونية لحفظ نتائج التحليل في الجهاز ؟ 
هل سعر الجهاز وسعر شرائط التحليل مناسب ؟ 
هل يمكن الحصول على شرائط التحليل بسهولة من السوق المحلي ؟ _

لاحظ أن اختيار الجهاز يعتمد على احتياجك الشخصي فمثلاً كبار السن والمرضى الذين يعانون من ضعف النظر يحتاجون لشاشة عرض كبيرة لرؤية نتيجة التحليل بسهولة بينما يفضل اختيار الأجهزة التي لا تحتاج إلى كمية دم كبيرة ، وذات الألوان الزاهية ، والتي تعطي نتائج سريعة للأطفال.تعليمات استعمال جهاز تحليل السكرهذه بعض التعليمات العامة لاستعمال أجهزة تحليل السكر في المنزل:

_اغسل يديك جيدا بالماء الدافئ والصابون ثم جففها بالكامل أو استخدم المحاليل المطهرة . 
أوخز إصبعك بمبضع نظيف ومطهر. 
امسك يدك جيدا إلى الأسفل واضغط على الإصبع حتى تخرج قطرة دم والتقطها بشريط التحليل. 
اتبع الإرشادات الخاصة بإدخال شريط التحليل في الجهاز. 
سجل نتيجة التحليل في سجلك الخاص موضحا التاريخ والوقت. _
احرص على أن يكون جهاز تحليل سكر الدم الخاص بك يعمل بالشكل الصحيح, هنالك طريقتان للتأكد من ذلك:
_1. المعايرة باستعمال محاليل التحكم باختبار الجودة_ : إن محاليل التحكم باختبار الجودة تقوم باختبار دقة شرائط تحليل السكر والجهاز على حد سواء. كما أنها تعطي مؤشرا على مدى صحة استعمالك لجهازك الخاص. 
_2. اخذ جهاز التحليل الخاص بك إلى الطبيب المختص_: بهذه الطريقة سوف تقوم بعملية اختبار ذاتي بينما طبيبك يراك ويصحح الطريقة التي تتبعها إن كانت خاطئة . كما أن الطبيب سوف يأخذ عينة من دمك ويجري تحليلا مخبريا، وبهذا تستطيع مقارنة نتائجك مع ما تم القيام به في المختبر. فإذا كانت النتائج غير متطابقة فمن المنطقي أن تكون نتائج جهازك الخاص غير صحيحة. في هذه الحالة ناقش طبيبك بهذا الصدد أو خاطب مصنع الجهاز.

التطورات الحديثة في أجهزة التحليل المنزلي :

1. توصلت إحدى الشركات إلى إنتاج جهاز لثقب الجلد بواسطة الليزر بدلاً عن استعمال إبرة الوخز وتمت تجربته بنجاح على كثير من مرضى السكري. وقد ثبت من التجارب أن استخدام جهاز الليزر يحد يشكل كبير من آلام الوخز وأنه غير ضار بالجلد إلا أن سعره مرتفع حالياً. 
2. أنتجت إحدى الشركات جهازاً حديثاً لقياس نسبة السكر عبر الجلد ودون الحاجة لأخذ عينة من دم المريض. والجهاز الحديث على شكل الساعة يضعها المريض على يديه وتمكنه من قياس نسبة السكر بالدم كل 20 دقيقة. وتعتمد فكرة الجهاز على إطلاق تيار كهربائي بسيط جداً يشعر به االإصبع،ى شكل تنميل خفيف ومن قياس نسبة السكر كيميائياً عن طريق بطانتين رقيقتين خلف الجهاز. يتوقع أن يطرح الجهاز بالأسواق خلال العام القادم إذا تمت الموافقة على استخدامه من قبل إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية. 
3. طورت إحدى الشركات جهازاً جديداً يعتبر الأول من نوعه حيث يمكنه إجراء تحليل سكر الدم في أي مكان من الجسم وليس فقط من الإصبع. وبذلك يمكن للمريض إجراء التحليل من أماكن أقل حساسية للألم من الإصبع ، كما أنه الجهاز الوحيد الذي يمكن استخدامه لأخذ العينة وقياس نسبة سكر الدم في نفس الوقت. 
4. قامت إحدى الشركات الطبية بإنتاج أول جهاز يعطي قياساً مستمراً لنسبتي السكر بالدم عن طريق الجلد، الجهاز الحديث يتم برمجته من قبل الطبيب ويعطى للمريض لاستخدامه لمدة ثلاثة أيام يعطي فيها الجهاز قراءة مستمرة لسكر الدم. ليستفاد من هذا الجهاز في الكشف عن حالة الهبوط أو الارتفاع في سكر الدم التي قد تحصل في الأوقات التي لا يقوم المريض فيها عادةً بالتحليل. 

_* المصدر / إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية _​


----------

